# OOPSI POOPSI! I've lost my head!



## patrickfraser (Apr 29, 2015)

I presently have only one adult female Sphodromantis viridis and *HAD *7 males (down to 4 with this loss). I put them all in my empty chameleon cage to do what they do. All the guys are getting their turns and she's been getting really fat by eating the males she happens to snag.

I went in this morning and she's getting it again, but she snagged him by a raptor. So far she has only taken his head and part of the pronotum, but they are attached and she'll probably finish him off when she can. She's pretty fat.


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2015)

Alas - the hunger of gravid females knows no bounds - though I have heard that this is not seen so much in the wild.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 29, 2015)

Poor lonely widow, however shall she raise all her children without a manly man mantis in her life? Being a single lady mantis in a man mantises's world is tough.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 30, 2015)

Widowed for the 3rd time. She still has mate #'s 4,5,6,&amp; 7 to run through. She'll be occupied for a while.


----------



## Vespertino (Apr 30, 2015)

This reminds me of something someone said in jest after an gross but amusing news story had played out on TV (I think you'll be able to guess what the story was about), he said "Hey, dead people can't say 'no'!"


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 23, 2015)

The female has laid 3 ooths so far with the first hatching a couple days ago. #2&amp;3 for sale in classifieds.


----------

